# Annoying window!!



## beige01pathfinder (May 14, 2005)

my truck was recently in a bad accident (had to replace the center piller) and my driver side front window is giving me problems. for some reason when i push auto for it to close it comes back abou 1/4 of the way down by it self. it closes regularly without auto, and goes down normal with or without auto. help anyone?!?


----------



## VG30 bulletproof (Mar 14, 2005)

The anti-pinch setting has to be reset. You will have to remove the inner door panel to do this. If you just got the truck back from the body shop, I would take it back and tell them to do it.
If not, here is the procedure...
1. Close the door window completely.
2. Press the reset switch and open the door window completely.
3. Release the reset switch. After making sure the reset switch
has returned to the original position, close the door window
completely.
4. The limit switch is now reset.

Good luck!


----------



## beige01pathfinder (May 14, 2005)

thanx! can u tell me where exactly the reset switch is? and no i dident just get it back its ben sittin a few months


----------



## VG30 bulletproof (Mar 14, 2005)

Sure, when you remove the inner door panel you should see the window motor. The reset switch will be on the motor. The only thing you have to remember is when the instructions say to open, and then close the window completely, don't use the auto mode, just push/pull the switch lightly.

Good luck!


----------



## beige01pathfinder (May 14, 2005)

Thanks alot, i tried it today and it worked. It was pissin me off. again thanx


----------



## VG30 bulletproof (Mar 14, 2005)

No problem. Glad to hear it worked out for you.


----------

